# 2017 Supersix Evo 60cm Di2



## Emilio700 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just had this built by Stage 21 bikes in Laguna Hills, CA. I normally ride a Cervelo S3 disc Di2 bike which is around 17 lbs w/ cages & pedals. Wanted a climbing bike so, here it is.

14.8 lbs with pedals, cages and garmin mount

60cm
9100 Dura Ace Di2
180mmm 52/36 cranks
Stages left side meter
7900 Dura Ace pedals
9100 DA 11-30T
Ridefast 3.5 carbon clinchers
Schwalbe Pro One tubeless
Jenson carbon cages
3T Ergonova 42cm
3T 120x-17° stem
Specialized S-Works Romin Evo


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice! What bottom bracket adaptor is needed for that Dura-Ace crank to fit PressFit BB30a?


----------



## Emilio700 (Sep 28, 2010)

*For Sale*

This bike is for sale exactly as shown (minus pedals, cages, computer and bag) for *$4,400*usd.

*13.9 lbs w/o pedals
*Di2
180mm, 52/36 cranks
Stages power meter
25c Schwalbe Pro One tubeless


----------

